# Printing on 92% poly / 8% spandex W/Plastisol INK??



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,

I have a job and looking for some feed back please.

I'm printing baseball jersey's (16) and they are 100% poly with 92% poly / 8% spandex four-way stretch mesh inserts.

I'm using One-stroke plastisol Ink (smart series) 
Underbase, halftone or a little grey, white, columbia blue.

It's a dark grey garment.

Questions:

Will they bleed after you print them, like after they are washed?

Is this the best way?

Whats better, Heat Transfer's or Screen Print?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

At least your underbase should be a low-bleed poly ink. Otherwise you do risk dye migration with those color choices.

If you are screen printing in-house, then it is less expensive and production is faster than transfers.


----------



## Jaimin (Sep 27, 2016)

I think heat transfer is better than screen..you should control the time and temperature well,just do some trial before you transfer.Generally,180-220,15-30s.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Jaimin said:


> ,180-220,15-30s.


These settings are way off for plastisol transfers. Best to just follow instructions that come with the transfers.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

I would print them with plastisol and use an ink made for polyester. Also, I would add some stretch additive to the ink.


----------



## TheFoundry (Jul 31, 2012)

We use Union Ink cosmic poly white for this sort of application. Put it through a 85-156 mesh as your base plate to block sublimation and you should good on the rest of your colors.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you guys, great stuff.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

I did a 100% poly shirt (red shirt), 2 color (White & Black). I used One Stroke Smart series White and Union Black, I hit the white twice and the black once...after I washed the shirt a couple times the white bleed through turned pink. Could you please tell me why it bleed and what to do? Please and thank you.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Smart Series inks are not formulated for polyester. You should have used a polyester ink for your white. Smart series are for apparel that needs a low cure ink. Polyester has dye blockers in it made for poly.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

gardenhillemb said:


> Smart Series inks are not formulated for polyester. You should have used a polyester ink for your white. Smart series are for apparel that needs a low cure ink. Polyester has dye blockers in it made for poly.


When I call One-Stroke they say smart can be used on 100% ploy??? I have already bought the colors I need in the smart series, so your saying this won't work for what I'm doing?


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

gardenhillemb said:


> Smart Series inks are not formulated for polyester. You should have used a polyester ink for your white. Smart series are for apparel that needs a low cure ink. Polyester has dye blockers in it made for poly.


In the shop I worked at we used Smart on Poly all the time....we used it cause it could be used on a lot of different stuff. I'm now worried cause I've spend a lot of money on these inks for this job. Thing is I knew I'd be using the ink after so it made more sense to get smart.....


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

The One Stroke Smart Series inks are formulated to cure at a lower temp. I would suggest you call them and ONLY speak with Rick Mears. Their regular sales reps don't know very much and Rick is the technical guru at One Stroke.


----------

